# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الجوال الاسلامي ENMAC MQ710 بشريحتين Sim ويحمل القرآن الكريم مترجم لـ 29 لغة

## mohamed73

*الجوال الاسلامي ENMAC MQ710 بشريحتين Sim ويحمل القرآن الكريم مترجم لـ 29 لغة*  قامت الشركة الهندية ENMAC بطرح الهاتف المحمول MQ710  وهذا الهاتف الجديد موجهه للمسلمين ويحمل القرآن الكريم تلاوة صوتية لـ 7  مشايخ كما ان القرآن مترجم لـ 29 لغة أخرى وتفسير القرآن الكريم , بالأضافة  إلى برنامج الاحاديث النبوية الشريفة وتطبيق المؤذن للتذكير بمواعيد  الصلاة ودروس اسلامية وأدعيه وإذكار وتطبيقات لتعليم الحج والعمره .. قال مدير شركة ENMAC ان الهند يوجد بها 180 مليون مسلم والدين مهم جداً  في بلادنا وايضا الهاتف المحمول اصبح له احتياجاته واهميته ونحن نحاول  الربط بين المفهومين وجعل الهاتف يخدم الدين ايضاً من خلال تقديم هذه  البرامج والدروس الدينيه. الهاتف المحمول ENMAC MQ710 يعمل بشريحتين Sim وبتصميم جميل تتحفنا الهند بهذا الهاتف .. للعلم .. شركة ENMAC قامت سابقا بطرح هواتف اسلامية بالتعاون مع  مايكروسوفت وكانت تلك الهواتف تعمل بنظام ويندوز موبايل , وحدث ذلك في عام  2008.

----------


## seffari

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك

----------

